# I cast "Raise Dead Film"



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 6, 2003)

This is a thread for films you love that no one else seems to.  Not exactly a guilty pleasure, but a film you honestly thought was good that no one else did.  Maybe it got panned by critics and no one saw it, so everyone's reaction when they see it at the video store is "That movie's supposed to be really bad."  Maybe it was just too ahead of its time, or too smart for dumb audiences.

Anyway, two films that jump to mind for me are Final Fantasy and Mystery Men.  While the plot of FF was murky, I was just blown away by the animation, and anyway, I've seen animes that made a lot less sense.  Heck, I've played FF games that made less sense.  The reaction of everyone coming out of the theater was, "It had nothing to do with the games!"  Well duh, the games don't really have anything to do with each other.

I just loved Mystery Men.  Maybe you have to be a comic geek, but I loved the idea of ordinary people putting on the suit when the real superheroes go down.  The Blue Raja throwing silverware, Mr. Furious getting super-mad, the Shoveler, the Not-So-Goodie Mob!  I want to watch this again right now!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2003)

Hudson Hawk, people either seemed to like it or hate it.  Most of the critics seemed to hate it, and it did lousy at the theaters.  But it's one of those movies I can sit and watch at any time.


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (Jun 6, 2003)

Have been a fan of horrors (B-grade or otherwise) since I watched Nightmare on Elm Street 1 when I was 8 or so....
Three "horrors" I've seen on big screen that I thought were fantastic, but nobody I talked to seemed to understand what was happening:
Dark City
Event Horizon
Stephen King's "Them" (You may have missed this one, was only out 6 months ago, but no trailors or ads).

"Them", especially was a really well put together movie. Beautifully done. But I think I'm the only person in Australia who's seen it!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

You can count all the movies mentioned in this thread on my list, 
except for SK's"Them". I haven't seen it.

I guess I'm just a sucker for weird new age sci-fi movies and 
general absurdity.


----------



## Severion (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm with VB on this,  You guys havn't mentioned one yet that i didn't like (and i would probably like "Them" as well).
As for my own list:

Howard the Duck (i don't even think the anamatronic duck in the movie liked this one)
Alien 3
Kull the Conquerer

Hmm thats all i can think of


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll break with the horror tradition (well, somewhat).

*The Elephant Man* - it's a very good movie, but I've never come across anyone else who said (was willing to admit?) they liked it.  I really feel for ol' Mr. Merrick.
*I'm Gonna Get You Sucka*
*Orgazmo* - coming out on DVD in September! Woohoo!

But yeah, my unsung movies for the most part are devoid of any intellectual content whatsoever.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jun 6, 2003)

Dead Man (my favorite) or any movie by Jim Jarmusch.

People either love his movies or they "don't get them."  All his movies contain depth and symbology.  Ghost Dog, Down by Law, and Dead Man are brilliant (and funny).  His story compilations (Mystery Train, Night on Earth) get a bit varied in entertainment, but they are still great.

Oh, and I love Mystery Men - reminds me of The Tick.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 6, 2003)

*Jason X* was a great movie. It just had so many elements in it that were so amusing. It was a wonderful Action/Comedy movie.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 6, 2003)

*Dumb and Dumber* is a movie I absolutely love.  No matter how many times I watch it, it _still_ manages to make me laugh until my sides hurt.


----------



## Wayside (Jun 6, 2003)

Let's see.  I really liked Disturbing Behavior (came out early in highschool so was around the time of reading Vonnegut).  I know that one got a lot of grief.

Big fan of The Beach (no idea how well recieved it was; I refused to watch any Leo movies after Titanic, only happened on it later by luck).

Hackers is a classic.

All of Linklater's stuff is good (every Film major I know prefers him to Kevin Smith, but I'm still a sucker for insane amounts of profanity and kittens so..).  I think these are just unknowns though.  Waking Life and Before Sunrise are my favorites.

The Teen Apocalypse Trilogy (Totally ed Up, Doom Generation and Nowhere).  Everybody I've had watch these has just kinda stared at me like 'what the hell was that?'

And my favorite Hong Kong cinema deal is not some crazy John Woo masterpiece, but the awesome Gen-X Cops.

I am ashamed to say that I STILL have not seen Dark City .


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 6, 2003)

Wayside said:
			
		

> *I am ashamed to say that I STILL have not seen Dark City . *



And shamed you shall stay until this affliction is remedied.  

For me:  Necessary Roughness, UHF & Major League.  Fu-uuun.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 6, 2003)

Ah!  Good call, John.  I forgot to mention UHF in my post.  Truly, that movie is a neglected classic.

"Badgers?  We don' need no stinking BADGERS!"  

Oh, and who could forget the hilarious "Conan the Librarian" sketch.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jun 6, 2003)

I kind of like Waterworld...


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 6, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Ah!  Good call, John.  I forgot to mention UHF in my post.  Truly, that movie is a neglected classic.
> 
> "Badgers?  We don' need no stinking BADGERS!"
> 
> Oh, and who could forget the hilarious "Conan the Librarian" sketch.  *



I was just shocked that no one had mentioned it yet.  "Today, we are teaching poodles how to fly!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 6, 2003)

12:01 
(see infos:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-1987575-5528751?v=glance&s=video&n=507846)

Nobody seems to know this movie (with Jonathan Silverman, Helen Slater and Martin Landau) - maybe it is because he is similar in idea to "Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier" (I can`t figure out the original name, pictures: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...93450/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_2_1/302-1475491-8951205) with Bill Murray, that came into the cinema around the time 12:01 appeared on TV.

I can only recommend to watch it 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 6, 2003)

The big one I would say is... wait for it... Mystery Men.  Damn you bastards!   Never have anything original.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jun 6, 2003)

Wayside said:
			
		

> *
> I am ashamed to say that I STILL have not seen Dark City . *




Hey I just bought that on DVD last week. Along with _The Frighteners_. That is a good film that got overlooked.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

You've all yet to mention a movie I didn't like. Well, except for The
Teen Apocalypse Trilogy, which I've never heard of. It sounds fun.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 6, 2003)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> *maybe it is because he is similar in idea to "Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier" (I can`t figure out the original name) with Bill Murray, that came into the cinema around the time 12:01 appeared on TV. *




The Bill Murray film's english title is "Groundhog Day."  Great flick.  Never saw 12:01, though.

"Elephant Man" got some Oscar nominations, so it was well regarded when it came out, as I recall.

A few films that I like that no one else did were:

"The Man with One Red Shoe", with Tom Hanks, Jim Belushi, Carrie Fisher, Dabney Coleman.   I thought it was funny, and saw it multiple times.  

"Pirates" by Roman Polanski.  I saw it first in French, in Paris, and loved it.  Saw it again, in English in the US, and couldn't figure out why I had liked it.

"The Fearless Vampire Killers" also by Polanski.  Great camp vampire flick.  Subtitled, "or, Pardon Me, But Your Teeth Are In My Neck." Sharon Tate in a bathtub, what more need be said?  And the ballroom scene is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 6, 2003)

Mystery Men just rocks.

I saw 'Doom Generation'. I have to say I'm mostly with the 'what in the world was that I just saw' crowd. 

'The Frighteners' was extremely good; I went with a friend and she couldn't beleive we were not seeing commercials and stuff about this movie. It was a good film that was totally overlooked.

Dungeons and Dragons. Yep, I still liked most of it.

Buckaroo Banzai. One of my favorite films. Usually gets relegated to 'cult film' status.

I loved 'Treasure Planet'. It did so terribly at the box office that I think it'll be the last 'non-singing, non-dancing' film we get out of Disney for quite some time.

'Jason X' was wonderfully cheesy fun. 'Freddy vs. Jason' promises to be just as cool. 

'Beastmaster'. Dang good movie. Terrible, terrible sequels.

'Double Dragon'. Not too bad. 

I liked 'Howard the Duck', as well. 

'Lake Placid'. Almost no press. Giant alligator. Betty White. 'Nuff said. 

'Demon Knight' and 'Bordelo of Blood'. Dang fine, and pretty good, respectively. 'What's that scent?' 'Sunscreen' 'AAAIIGGHH!'





The B-Movie Review Site has more, of course. I need to see 'Jesus Christ: Vampire Killer'.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 6, 2003)

*Hudson Hawk* is one of my favorite films. 

To this day my friends use the lines "History, tradition, culture, these are not concepts, they are trophies I keep in my den as paperweights!" as a toast at all important occasions. Like when we drink too much.

I think it was just ahead of its time. Audiences weaned on the Raimi/Tappert shows would have enjoyed it.

*Joe Versus the Volcano* is also great. A charming whimiscal fairytale of a film about a despondant Tom Hanks being paid to sacrifice himself in a fiery volcano. Never has so intentionally fake a movie rang so true. And the last thing this film is, is dumb...

*This Island Earth* now this is what sci-fi is, or was, whatever. I'll not forgive the MST3K crew for using it in their feature film.

*The Hudsucker Proxy* gets the least acclaim of all the Coen Brothers movies, but its my favorite. Jennifer Jason Leigh is fantastic as every fast-talking proffessional 40's dame rolled into one. Its a perfect tribute/skewering of Old Hollywood moviemaking.

*The Royal Tenenbaums* probably doesn't belong on this list, it was the critics darling. But I know a lot of people who hated it, or were bored silly by it. I think it was one of the greatest, most life-affirming films of last 20 years.

Yeesh, enough already...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

The Man Who Knew Too Little - Starting Bill Murray

The Man with One Red Shoe - Staring Tom Hanks

Big Trouble in Little China - Almost everyone I know says it is just okay.

The Trouble with Harry - old movie but damn great

Brazil - Terry Gillian's 

Currently I cannot get enough of...The New Guy


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh...

The Last Action Hero!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

People didn't like Last Action Hero?

What is the world coming to?!?!


----------



## KChagga (Jun 6, 2003)

I would agree with most of what everyone has posted great movies!  My personal favorites which have already been mentioned Buckaroo Banzai and Big Trouble in Little China.

I personally don't really like Pauly Shore, but I love the movie BioDome.  Egads that movie is grade A stupid though, so take that as a warning even though I have probably seen that movie about 75 times.

Another personal favorite is Dune the 3 hour block buster movie not the mini-series.  This movie did crap in the movies got panned by all the critics and gets bad mouthed by all sorts of scifi nerds.  I personally thought it was great.  I've read the first three dune novels and I thought it was a good adaptation of it.  Much better than that crummy miniseries that SciFi made a couple years ago. Blech.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 6, 2003)

KChagga said:
			
		

> *Another personal favorite is Dune the 3 hour block buster movie not the mini-series.  This movie did crap in the movies got panned by all the critics and gets bad mouthed by all sorts of scifi nerds.*




I had read the books, so I really didn't have a problem with it. I knew that it, as a film, was in trouble when I went to the theater to see it and with the ticket I got a glossary sheet... (Some films used to give you little promotional thingies; I bet the sheets lasted two or three screenings and then there were no more, leaving everyone else confused  )

When it showed on network TV, they showed the full four hour version of it, with the 30 minutes or so that was lopped off the beginning whole and entire. That explained the background, etc.

To this day, though, when someone in a game is trying to be mysterious and prophetic, they'll whisper 'Dune, Arakis, desert planet...' or 'Tell me of your homeworld, Usal'. He's seeing the future. We _get the bloody point_ already.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2003)

Rustlers' Rhapsody, starring Tom Berenger as the good guy and Any Griffith as the bad guy.  This was a great, tongue in cheeck, comedy western.  

The trouble with Harry is great, Hitchcock doing comedy!!

Metropolis, the original with a good sound track, not the Loverboy soundtrack.  A great movie, and it's just one that few people have seen.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jun 6, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *I had read the books, so I really didn't have a problem with it. I knew that it, as a film, was in trouble when I went to the theater to see it and with the ticket I got a glossary sheet... (Some films used to give you little promotional thingies; I bet the sheets lasted two or three screenings and then there were no more, leaving everyone else confused  )
> 
> When it showed on network TV, they showed the full four hour version of it, with the 30 minutes or so that was lopped off the beginning whole and entire. That explained the background, etc.*




This thread will now devolve into Dune discussion...  

The "expanded" version of the film that was shown on TV is actually about 2:50, not four hours (that figure includes commercial time.)  Nor is it the "original" cut - it's a special version arranged by the bigwigs to "salvage" an "incomprehensible" movie.  The added footage at the end is about 10 minutes and consists exclusively of still shots of bad paintings, with a voice-over by the dunken trucker that they got to replace Viginia Madsen's (admittedly bad) narration.  This was clearly shot just for the TV version.  David Lynch, the film's director, was outraged and demanded that his name be taken out of the credits.

A fair bit of other footage was also added, some of which was okay, and some of which was flat-out horrible.  And the sound was completely retracked over the movie, badly.



> *To this day, though, when someone in a game is trying to be mysterious and prophetic, they'll whisper 'Dune, Arakis, desert planet...' or 'Tell me of your homeworld, Usal'. He's seeing the future. We get the bloody point already. *




It's no more heavy-handed than it was in the book.

The film has _tons_ of problems, though - don't get me wrong.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jun 6, 2003)

KChagga said:
			
		

> *Another personal favorite is Dune the 3 hour block buster movie not the mini-series.  This movie did crap in the movies got panned by all the critics and gets bad mouthed by all sorts of scifi nerds.  I personally thought it was great.  I've read the first three dune novels and I thought it was a good adaptation of it.  Much better than that crummy miniseries that SciFi made a couple years ago. Blech. *




If it's any consolation, I thought the recent Children of Dune miniseries was much, much better.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 6, 2003)

Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *This thread will now devolve into Dune discussion...
> *




Can't resist....

Star Wars might claim be set "a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away", but Dune feels it. It's better than any other SF film I can think off at portraying alien cultures{well, human but, thens of thousands of years removed}.

The glossary aside, the film itself isn't overly didactic... in a way its artistc direction serves as expositionl. 

Its really is a marvel of adaptation; using the strengths of film to convey Herbets strengths as a novelist and world-builder.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 6, 2003)

My choices for liking when most didn't

Dude Where's My Car: I thought it was very funny and original, and totaly misadvertised

Subspecies: I liked thiis take on the Dracula story

Subspecies II: The best look I've seen on what its like to become a vampire.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 6, 2003)

Mystery Men gets another vote here!

And Brazil! In fact, any Terry Gilliam movie that got panned (which seems to be most of them). I've never seen a Gilliam movie I haven't liked, and I'm waiting anxiously for the next one, whether it be Brothers Grimm, Good Omens, Don Quixote or whatever. The man's a genius!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Metropolis, the original with a good sound track, not the Loverboy soundtrack.  A great movie, and it's just one that few people have seen. *



I saw it with the Reykjavik Symphony Orchestra soundtrackin' it live. Very neat.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Mystery Men gets another vote here! *



I think the problem with this movie, along with Galaxy Quest, is 
that people that aren't familiar with the source material (comics, 
or in GQ's case Star Trek) just didn't get it. My group of friends 
are divided 50%/50% over the quality of MM into those who read 
superhero comics and liked it and those that don't read 
superhero comics and didn't like it.

Well, and then there's one that doesn't like it just because he's anal.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 6, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Mystery Men gets another vote here!
> 
> And Brazil! In fact, any Terry Gilliam movie that got panned (which seems to be most of them). I've never seen a Gilliam movie I haven't liked, and I'm waiting anxiously for the next one, whether it be Brothers Grimm, Good Omens, Don Quixote or whatever. The man's a genius! *




Indeed. I liked Brazil a great deal. The one about Baron Munchausen was just fantastic; I cannot imagine why it had such devestating reviews. 

I have yet to see The Fisher King, though. Should rent it someday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2003)

Funny. A Dune discussion popped up after my weekly viewing of them. Start with the old(and still fun) 80's Dune, then the Director's Cut Sci-Fi Dune(Amazing...I love this so much), then onto Children of Dune(The best of them all, even if it was altered a lot...it still told the story perfect)...just finished Part III of CoD about 5 minutes ago. *sighs and waits another few years for God Emperor*


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 6, 2003)

I liked Brazil as well and so did all my friends, and in fact I have liked just about everything written by or staring any former Python.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jun 7, 2003)

> I've never seen a Gilliam movie I haven't liked




Gilliam's movies rock.  I just bought Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and watched it again.  The carousel bar was frickin' hilarious 

Oh and WayneLigon you should watch the Fisher King - its a good flick. 

And we can't forget Time Bandits!


----------



## Wayside (Jun 7, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *You've all yet to mention a movie I didn't like. Well, except for The
> Teen Apocalypse Trilogy, which I've never heard of. It sounds fun. *




I definitely recommend them, if you're into movies with no clear plot, or beginning or ending, or movies that don't, umm, make sense  .  But hey if you can wade through Waking Life then give these a go; they're just more random, violent, and full of drugs and wierd sexual themes.  You'll be amazed by the number of well known celebs that pop up in these movies though.

Araki's two other films _Splendor_ and _The Living End_ are also great.

So, any _Donnie Darko_ fans here?  I see that it's goin for 11$ (and free shipping in the US) on Amazon right now.  I think I might just have to own it at that price.  Will go check to make sure I can't get it instantly for $10 at Borders first though.

And btw, everyone here has great taste!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 7, 2003)

This might be controversial but...


SPOILER









I kinda liked Godfather III.  I mean, yeah, Sofia Coppola sucked, but the payoff was great when she gets done in at the end.  When she says, "Daddy?" and does the faceplant on the Opera House steps, it made everything up til then worthwhile.  Seriously though, I like how the arc of Michael's life played out in that.  The end of Part II wasn't sufficiently tragic enough, there had to be something worse around the corner.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cutthroat Island.  I liked this movie.  Everybody seemed to hate it, I didn't.

 Beatmaster was cool.

 I to like the D&D Movie


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

Final Fantasy.  The story was, IMO, actually pretty good, it was just pulled off badly, and the Animation was absolutely amazing.  I went to see it with a friend, and altogether I think we found about a dozen similarities with the games.  The Lifestream thing is the only one that springs directly to mind now, though.

Also, Treasure Planet.  In the UK, Critics hammered it claiming it to be boring and average and stuff, but I thought it was great.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 7, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *I think the problem with this movie, along with Galaxy Quest, is
> that people that aren't familiar with the source material (comics,
> or in GQ's case Star Trek) just didn't get it. <snip>*




Ooh, I completely forgot about Galaxy Quest.

You make a very good point about the source material - I think it hurt Unbreakable a lot too.  A lot of people consider that to be Shayamalan's worst movie so far, and I personally think it's his best.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ooh, I completely forgot about Galaxy Quest.
> 
> You make a very good point about the source material - I think it hurt Unbreakable a lot too.  A lot of people consider that to be Shayamalan's worst movie so far, and I personally think it's his best. *




Hmm...I liked Galaxy quest a lot too.  I wasn't aware that it was unpopular, but my whole family and all my friends are _Star Trek_ fans anyway.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 7, 2003)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *Cutthroat Island.  I liked this movie.  Everybody seemed to hate it, I didn't.*



Finally someone! I have searched the world and I have found you.

I have this suspicion people were expecting 'epic' and 'dramatic' 
when they saw this movie. I was expecting 'summer blockbuster'.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 7, 2003)

I'll also concur with both Galaxy Quest and Mystery Men, having bought the videos of both as soon as they were released.   

I've got a somewhat off-the-wall (non-scifi) one to add to the list: "Fly Away Home".   Nearly everyone panned it as a silly kids' film about a girl helping out a flock of geese, but I find this film to be a real treasure.   Oscar winner Anna Paquin puts in a great performance as a grief-stricken girl learning to live with the father she's never known.  The cinematography is very good.  Even the geese story, while predictable, is still entertaining to watch.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 7, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *I've got a somewhat off-the-wall (non-scifi) one to add to the list: "Fly Away Home".   Nearly everyone panned it as a silly kids' film about a girl helping out a flock of geese, but I find this film to be a real treasure.   Oscar winner Anna Paquin puts in a great performance as a grief-stricken girl learning to live with the father she's never known.  The cinematography is very good.  Even the geese story, while predictable, is still entertaining to watch. *



And it's based on a true story (sort of).

Anyway, some of my favorites are that are not common crowd pleasers:

*Repo Man* - "The more you drive, the less intelligent you are."
*Cecil B. Demented* - Terrorist film-makers kidnap Melanie Griffith and make her star in their underground movie.
*Housekeeping* - great performance by Christine Lahti as Sylvie


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 7, 2003)

Ooooh... I love Cecil B Demented.  It got a pretty good rep here 
from critics, but aside from them, I seem to be the only one that's 
seen it the whole damn city.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 7, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *Ooooh... I love Cecil B Demented.  It got a pretty good rep here from critics, but aside from them, I seem to be the only one that's seen it the whole damn city. *



Maybe critics (and other "film people") like it because of all the film references in it.

At the showing I went to, there were only three people in the audience.  Shortly after that, the theater put up a sign that said unless there were 5 or more people in the audience, showings would be cancelled.

*Hair* is another film I like that almost no one has seen (or liked).  Maybe it's just the songs.  Many of which can not be quoted here, for fear of offening Eric's Grandmother.  

*Adventures in Babysitting* - the only good film directed by Chris Columbus.  "Nobody leaves this stage until they sing the blues."

Of course, I could watch films by great directors all day:  Akira Kurosawa, Alfred Hitchcock, Ed Wood....


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

No-one mentioned *The Two Towers* yet.  

Not that everybody hates it, but most people seemed to like Fellowship better.  Me, I'm a Medieval Battle Slut, so I thought it was far better than all the talking in Fellowship.


----------



## Zeddan (Jun 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Hudson Hawk, people either seemed to like it or hate it.  Most of the critics seemed to hate it, and it did lousy at the theaters.  But it's one of those movies I can sit and watch at any time. *




Ditto, great flick.  My Dead Film Pleasure is The Last Starfighter.
It reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 8, 2003)

Loved "Adventures in Babysitting..."  The Blues scene is a classic.

Along the lines of "Fly Away Home" is a film that I liked a lot called "Night Train to Kathmandu" starring a very young Milla Jovovich.  Set in Nepal, and involves looking for "the Invisible City"...  

Another guilty pleasure was "Elvira, Mistress of the Dark" which had a lot of double entendre and was a very funny flick.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 8, 2003)

I am shocked shocked SHOCKED no one's mentioned Fifth Element yet.  I cannot for the life of me comprehend why so many people hate this movie.  I thought it was very imaginative, if simplistic story-wise.  And I'm a sucker for Gary Oldman in villain roles.  

And George Lucas should have to pay Luc Besson royalties for the speeder chase in Episode II.  Everyone I went to that with said it looked just like the cab chase in Fifth Element, complete with somebody jumping through the traffic.


----------



## Datt (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay here are my four:

Mystery Men - You have to love Pee Wee in this movie!

Hudson Hawk - I love Bruce Willis singing while stealing!

PCU - Not to many people like this, but I can watch it over and over again! I just wish it would come out on DVD!

and.....


Goonies! - How great is Super Chunk?


----------



## Datt (Jun 8, 2003)

Zeddan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ditto, great flick.  My Dead Film Pleasure is The Last Starfighter.
> It reminds me of my childhood. *




I hadn't looked at page 2 when I posted above.  I absolutely loved The Last Starfighter when I was a kid!  That movie was awesome!  I love that big death ray attack!


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 8, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> Hair is another film I like that almost no one has seen (or liked).  Maybe it's just the songs.  Many of which can not be quoted here, for fear of offening Eric's Grandmother.
> *




Saw it, loved it.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 8, 2003)

I was about to mention "Fifth Element" when  I mentioned "Night Train to Kathmandu", but didn't for some reason.  There are a couple guys in my gaming group who couldn't stand it, but I loved it, myself.  I'm a sucker for Milla, I guess.

Another neat, extremely obscure film is the french film "Le Chevalier Sur Le Toit" ("The Horseman on the Roof"), which is set in the 18th century, and involves a french cavalry officer's escapades through France.  Cool adventure flick, somewhat reminescent of "The Brotherhood of the Wolf" without the mystical elements.  Or martial arts.  But it has Juliette Binoche, so it all evens out.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 8, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *I am shocked shocked SHOCKED no one's mentioned Fifth Element yet.  I cannot for the life of me comprehend why so many people hate this movie.  I thought it was very imaginative, if simplistic story-wise.  And I'm a sucker for Gary Oldman in villain roles. *



I forgot it!  I love this movie. One of the first movies I bought on DVD.


----------



## Harp (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm going to duck out of the SF/Fantasy genre as well and point up _Waking Ned Devine_ as one of my all time favorite movies.  My wife and I have seen it at least half a dozen times and we almost never rewatch films.  Everyone else we've shown it to has pretty much dismissed it with a shrug, and if memory serves, it didn't receive many accolades amongst the critics either.


----------



## Wayside (Jun 8, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> Cecil B. Demented - Terrorist film-makers kidnap Melanie Griffith and make her star in their underground movie.
> *




Steven Dorf can do no wrong!  S.F.W. and Entropy (and of course Blade) are also awesome!


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 8, 2003)

People disliked Fifth Element?  Its among the DVD collections of 3 of my friends....  We loved that movie.  "Sir, are you classified as human?"  "No, I am a meat pop sickle."

Actually, one of my friends said something about how it was hyped up to be like Star Wars, but instead of Epic story, it was Epic Action, and they didn't like it.

Has anyone seen The Cube?  I liked that movie, although no one else I met has.  

I also really liked the Frighteners, it deserved more press.

I liked the Shadow as well, even though I don't like Alex Baldwin.

Eldorian Antar


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 8, 2003)

Frighteners was awesome, I don't know why it didn't do better critically or commercially.  The second I saw a Nazgul in the preview for LOTR I said, "Run Frodo!  It's Jake Busey!"

I liked Disney's Atlantis, as long as I'm on the topic of Michael J. Fox-related films that didn't do well.  Excellent animation, good action, no singing, funny and multidimensional characters.  Ditto for Titan A.E.

And I don't know what it is, it's not even Mel Brooks's 6th best film, but I have to sit and watch Robin Hood: Men in Tights whenever I come across it on Comedy Central.  Dave Chappelle rules.


----------



## Bismark (Jun 8, 2003)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> * All his movies contain depth and symbology. *




"You have a theory to go with that tie?"


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 8, 2003)

I love the Blues Brothers.  Almost all of my friends either think it is the stupidest movie ever or just have not seen it.

Last Starfighter is a true classic in my opinion.

I loved the first and third TMNT movies.

Fifth Element is one of those movies that some days I love and other days I'm apathetic about.  Not sure why, either.

Six String Samurai is another great movie that I love to watch.

Granted I'm one of these types who enjoy most everything I see to some degree or other.

EDIT:
Oh yeah I thought I would throw my vote in for having enjoyed The D&D movie.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jun 8, 2003)

A movie I think is great, and no one else I know who has seen it even liked it, was "The Cell." One co-worker even thinks I'm "disturbed" because I think it is a great movie.

I got a similar reaction from people over "Natural Born Killers." I think it's a great black comedy and social satire, everyone I know hated it and thinks I'm disturbed for thinking it's a great movie.

I also liked "Howard the Duck." I write movie reviews for the newspaper I work for, and I gave it a favorable review. A local radio DJ gave me crap about it on his show. He still does to this day -- not on his show, but whenever we bump into each other in public. He rates it as one of the five worst movies he's ever seen. But he's the one obssessing about it, and always bringing it up. I just think it was entertaining.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 8, 2003)

I would have to agree that Howard the Duck was a fun movie and never quite understood why it was considered so bad.


----------



## KChagga (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eldorian_
> Has anyone seen The Cube? I liked that movie, although no one else I met has.




Yes, I saw Cube and loved it.  The sequal though is crap.  Cube2:HyperCube takes everything that makes the original movie good and ignores it.  I guess it is worth a watch if you have already seen the first Cube though otherwise I would just suggest to skip it.

I also own up to liking the D&D movie.  I fully agree that it was crap, but I still liked it.

The problem I had with the movie The Cell was that everytime the movie would get good they would cut away and go to something else.  Every time!


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 8, 2003)

I like many of the films mentioned, especially including _Big Trouoble in LIttle China_, _Mystery Men_, _The Frighteners_, and _Adventures in Babysitting_, all of which were barely seen or poorly reviewed. I'm also a big fan of _The Fifth Element_ and _The Blues Brothers_, but they were both seen very widely and received reasonable or good reviews.

No one has yet mentioned *Night of the Comet*. Cheesy mid-80's zombie end-of-the-world comedy fun.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jun 9, 2003)

*Nightbreed* -- 'cuz who hasn't wished they could tunr into a monster at some point?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 9, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *I am shocked shocked SHOCKED no one's mentioned Fifth Element yet.  I cannot for the life of me comprehend why so many people hate this movie.  I thought it was very imaginative, if simplistic story-wise.  And I'm a sucker for Gary Oldman in villain roles.*




I just wasn't aware it was on a "hated" list - most everyone I've talked to loves the movie, especially Gary Oldman.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jun 9, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just wasn't aware it was on a "hated" list - most everyone I've talked to loves the movie, especially Gary Oldman. *




Same reason I didn't mention it I loved it and everyone I know thought it was a great film. Its one of Bruce Willis best films and the *only* film Chris Tucker is any good in. Then you have all the excellent British actors like Gary Oldman and Ian Holm. I admit Lee Evans seems a bit out of place, but Milla Jovovich is amazing shame her performaces (and choice of films) haven't been as good since.


----------



## Delgar (Jun 9, 2003)

> Goonies! - How great is Super Chunk?




Now the Goonies is a classic!

Who would name a captain "One-Eyed Willy"

Favorite quote from the movie:

"I think One-Eyed Willy is down there!"

Ahh I still chuckle everytime I see that movie.

Delgar


----------



## Welverin (Jun 9, 2003)

I have to go with Josie and the Pussycats, which is great and just plain funny. The few people I've been able to talk into watching it have liked it.

The Boondock Saints is a great movie that got over looked because it didn't get a theatrical release.

I'll mention Episode 1 just because of all the people who love to bad mouth it at evey opportunity.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 9, 2003)

*I've got one for you...*

...*Forest Gump*.

[Yes, I know, it was initially well received by most critics and a huge success, but everyone I know personally hated it].

It was the best feel good/then feel bad movie since *It's a Wonderful Life*.

Forest Gump at first appears to uplifting Hollywood hokum about a naif, a good-hearted innocent triumphing during America's turbulent {well, for America} last quarter of last century.

But if you think about it {and its in plain sight}, its also a film whose only happy character is mentally retarded, making the pretty clear statement that only those to dumb to understand what's going on around them have a chance at happiness. Its hero blunders blindly through many of the flashpoints in recent American history, unable to reflect enough to be depressed by it.

So its both saccharine and cynical at the same time... what's not to like?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 9, 2003)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *No one has yet mentioned Night of the Comet. Cheesy mid-80's zombie end-of-the-world comedy fun. *



Omigod, that's another favorite "cheesy movie" of mine.  Mary Catherine Stewart rules!  Or was it Catherine Mary Stewart--it's been so long I can't remember.  I love it when she dumps the ashes out of the shoe.  "Here's Ted"  (or whoever it had been).  Robert Beltran is in it; he was great in *Eating Raoul*, another obscure film (though well-reviewed when it came out), but most people here probably know him as Chakotay on *ST: Voyager*.

*Wild in the Streets*--By spiking the water in Washington DC with LSD, a power-hungry rebel gets the voting age lowered to 16 (it was 21 at the time in the US).  As the hippies all get voted into office, they send every over the age of 30 off to "camps"--can you guess where Shelly Winters' character ends up?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 9, 2003)

Delgar said:
			
		

> * Now the Goonies is a classic!
> 
> Who would name a captain "One-Eyed Willy"
> *



Chris Columbus, who wrote it.  See "Adventures in Babysitting" referenced above.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 9, 2003)

I would never have thought to name *The Fifth Element* and *Night of the Comet*... didn't everyone love these films?

The drinking age is now 12....


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 9, 2003)

*good bad movies*

Here's my favourited panned movies:

_Mallrats_; Even the director, Kevin Smith, blasts this flick. I dunno why, I thought it was funny. It's one of my favourite comedies (not just of Kevin Smith's comedies either)
_The 13 th Floor_; I think the trailers for this movie made it look like a really stupid horror film. A friend of mine made me watch it and it turned out to be a smart sci-fi film. 
_Swingers_; I don't remember how this film was received but I watched it with a bunch of friends and they thought it was stupid. I thought it was hillarious. 
_Predator 2_; I like the first one with _Ahnold_ better, but I still enjoyed this one. 
_Willow_; one of my favourite fantasy movies.
_Robin Hood_, Prince of Thieves; yeah, kinda dorky to some but I still enjoy it. Great medieval costumes and weapons.
_Brotherhood of the Wolf_; again, not sure how well received it was, but it was pretty cool.

I would also like to throw my hat in in support of: 
_The 5th Element
Robin Hood; Men in Tights
The Boondock Saints 
Big Trouble in Little China_


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jun 9, 2003)

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> * Its one of Bruce Willis best films and the only film Chris Tucker is any good in.  *




I like "Fifth Element," but Tucker's character is the worst part of that movie. The only film he's any good in was "Jackie Brown."


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 9, 2003)

*Dragonheart:*  Panned by critics and fans alike.  I find this to be a fun little fantasy flick.  I still enjoy watching it every now and then.

*The Scorpion King:*  While this didn't turn out to be the next _Conan the Barbarian_ like many people hoped it would, I still liked it.  Yeah, the acting is pretty bad and the special effects aren't real impressive, but it's still a enjoyable sword & sorcery flick.

*Mallrats:*  Darth Shoju summed up my feelings for this flick in his post.  This is Kevin Smith's most-panned movie, but I think it's hilarious.

*The Mummy* and *The Mummy Returns:*  Indiana Jones-lite!  These flicks were great fun, and a perfect way to spend a Saturday afternoon or video rental.  Not too deep, but lots of action and campy humor.  The second one even had some pretty awesome special effects.


----------



## Wayside (Jun 10, 2003)

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Same reason I didn't mention it I loved it and everyone I know thought it was a great film. Its one of Bruce Willis best films and the only film Chris Tucker is any good in.*




Not a fan of Friday eh?  Shame.  I'll assume there are no Half-Baked or Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas fans here either then  .  Tell me I'm wrong, pleeeassee.

EDIT:  Oh, and Mallrats is _by far_ my favorite Kevin Smith film.  I've probably seen it about 40-50 times.  Brody was my hero when I was 16, naturally.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 10, 2003)

Wayside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not a fan of Friday eh?  Shame.  I'll assume there are no Half-Baked or Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas fans here either then  .  Tell me I'm wrong, pleeeassee.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh, and Mallrats is by far my favorite Kevin Smith film.  I've probably seen it about 40-50 times.  Brody was my hero when I was 16, naturally. *




Enjoyed Half-Baked, loved Fear and Loathing.  Read the book a month or two before it came out and thought, "How are they ever going to make a movie of this?".  Get Terry Gilliam, that's how.  If he made a film adaptation of the phone book, I'd line up opening night.

I loved Mallrats, but I identified more with Clerks.  That film just spoke to me.  I like all his work, but I kind of wish he'd make more slice-of-life films like those.

I watched about ten minutes of Friday on cable, and I literally could not understand any of the dialogue or any of the action.  Maybe I'm just too white.  But then again, I worship Superfly.  Go figure.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2003)

I liked Half Baked....as for Kevin Smith films...I absolutly love Clerks, Dogma, and Mallrats...can't choose between them though.
You know, I just thought of another movie...any Reservoir Dogs fans out here?


----------



## Wayside (Jun 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *any Reservoir Dogs fans out here?  *




Yeah, although for some reason I've never much cared for Pulp Fiction.  Much love for Mr. Pink though  .

So I went to Borders to day and grabbed Donnie Darko for $12, only $1 more than Amazon, and no waiting for delivery.  Anybody who hasn't seen this movie should definitely give it a spin.  It was only better the second time around.


----------



## reutbing0 (Jun 11, 2003)

*looks around nervously*


I really like *Glory Daze*. http://us.imdb.com/Title?0116422

*runs back in to the shadows hiding his head in shame*


----------



## Zenon (Jun 11, 2003)

These are a little out of the SF/F catagory, but:

*Dead Men Don't Weap Plaid* (1982) by Carl Reiner
staring Steve Martin, Rachel Ward

Parody/Comedy poking fun at the _film noir_ 40's detective films. The story is interspersed with clips from detective films of the past making for some funny interplay between Steve Martin and stars like Humphrey Bogart.


*The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother* (1975) by Gene Wilder
staring Gene Wilder, Marty Feldman, Dom DeLuise, Madeline Kahn

Always makes me laugh, done in a very "Mel Brooks" style, about what the title says.


*Pizza Man* (1991) by J.F. Lawton
starring Bill Maher

Bill Maher pokes fun at all the politics of the eighties. This is one you like or hate, I find it hysterical. Another parody of 40's detective style, but set in modern day. "All I want is my $15.23!"


*Miller's Crossing* (1990) by the Coen Brothers
starring Gabriel Byrne, John Turturro, Albert Finney.

1930's mob story, whenever I see it I want to play a Gangbuster's game.

and finally two SF/F ones that are on my shelf:

*Strange Days* (1995) by Katheryn Bigelow, written by James Cameron
starring Ralph Fiennes, Angela Basset, Juliette Lewis, Tom Sizemore

Cyberpunk style plot, (IMHO) a great story. Cameron always gets me involved with the characters.


*The Abyss* (1989) by James Cameron
starring Ed Harris, Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio, Michael Biehn

People were disappointed in this one when it came out, expecting it to be an "alien invasion story". It isn't, it's a story about people. Another well written (IMHO) story by Cameron. If you're going to watch it, I recommend first finding and reading the novel adaptation before you do (which was penned by Orson Scott Card of _Ender's Game_ fame and was written at the same time they were shooting the film. In the preface, Orson relates that Ed Harris and Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio both read his book chapter on their character's background to ready themselves for the film. Also includes in the novelization parts that were cut from the film which enable you to understand just what the heck is going on).


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 11, 2003)

reutbing0 said:
			
		

> **looks around nervously*
> 
> 
> I really like Glory Daze. http://us.imdb.com/Title?0116422
> ...




I picked it up from the library the other day (unemployed right now with lots of time on my hands) and I have to admit I liked it too. Of course, there were parts of many of the characters that I can identify with, it had Ben Affleck and Sam Rockwell, both good actors, and it had Alyssa Milano showing off her belly button, yum! As university movies go, I enjoyed it.

Do I need to hide in the shadows hanging my head in shame as well? Darn.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 11, 2003)

Zenon said:
			
		

> *Strange Days (1995) by Katheryn Bigelow, written by James Cameron
> starring Ralph Fiennes, Angela Basset, Juliette Lewis, Tom Sizemore
> 
> Cyberpunk style plot, (IMHO) a great story. Cameron always gets me involved with the characters.
> *




I agree this is a great movie, but it has one massive flaw, in my opinion. The rape scene. In all honesty, I felt that was a bit gratuitous. They show it once and after that they only show people's reaction to it. Now, I figure when you've got Ralph Fiennes there, why not start the scene, so we know what's going to happen, but before the actual rape, cut to Fiennes and his reactions to it. 

Gratuitous sex, bring it on. Gratuitous violence can sometimes be fun, if in the John Woo style. Gratuitous violent sex, no thanks. 

Other than that, Strange Days was indeed a great movie with a great story. Someone finally brought William Gibson to the screen. I mean, (hyperbole)this was as much stealing from Gibson as "Terminator" was stealing from Harlan Ellison.(/hyperbole) Still, great, great movie.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 11, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> *I agree this is a great movie, but it has one massive flaw, in my opinion. The rape scene. In all honesty, I felt that was a bit gratuitous. They show it once and after that they only show people's reaction to it. Now, I figure when you've got Ralph Fiennes there, why not start the scene, so we know what's going to happen, but before the actual rape, cut to Fiennes and his reactions to it.*




To each their own. I didn't particularly feel that it was a gratuitous scene, but felt it did have merit to be at that place in the story. It showed how "screwed up" the villian was (in the methods he used), it was there to revolt us (the audience) and it was also there as a commentary. You'll notice that although everyone who "watched" it had the capability to stop watching at any time, no one did. That's the human condition, like watching a train wreck. It's so terrible an act, but so few can turn away and not look.

Regardless, you do bring up a good point. Those who are offended by such should take note and be warned.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 11, 2003)

Zenon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To each their own. I didn't particularly feel that it was a gratuitous scene, but felt it did have merit to be at that place in the story. It showed how "screwed up" the villian was (in the methods he used), it was there to revolt us (the audience) and it was also there as a commentary. You'll notice that although everyone who "watched" it had the capability to stop watching at any time, no one did. That's the human condition, like watching a train wreck. It's so terrible an act, but so few can turn away and not look.
> 
> Regardless, you do bring up a good point. Those who are offended by such should take note and be warned. *




I respect your opinion and I'm not trying to make you agree with me, I just wanted to more clearly illustrate my point.  

That out of the way, I understand the point of the scene, as you have very ably illustrated above. I do not find the scene itself gratuitous, merely the manner in which it was presented on the screen, if that makes any sense. I believe that everything you mentioned above could have been accomplished without graphically presenting the rape onscreen. As I mentioned before, show us the precursor and then focus on Fiennes' reaction to it, IMHO, would have accomplished everything the scene is needed for.

But that's just me and I've never made a movie or even tried. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

A lot of my favorites have been listed already, but i noticed one big one missing:

*Eric the Viking!*  I love that movie, there's just something about it that ic an't get enough of.

You also seemed to have over looked the Evil Dead movies, and anything with Bruce Campbell really. I have a hard time not watching anything he's in.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 11, 2003)

I loved Reservoir Dogs the first time I saw it... Mr. Purple is on another job.   

My gf got me to sort of watch Strange Days - it was okay, I didn't think it was anything particularly special.

She also got me to watch The Mummy and The Mummy Returns, and I'll agree that they're good, campy fun.  It doesn't take itself seriously and as long as you don't either it's a really good movie.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 12, 2003)

> Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid (1982) by Carl Reiner




"CLEANING WOMAN! CLEANING WOMAN!"

"...and wear a tie!"


----------



## Wayside (Jun 12, 2003)

oh, oh, Swordfish!  This movie seemed to come and go without a lot of play either way, but I dig it.  There are a few meta elements to it, which are fun, but mostly it's just direct, and the "bad" guy kicks a lot of ass and comes out on top.

But I could be wrong about it's popularity?  I didn't see The Matrix for a year or two after it came out either.  Yea nor nay?


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 12, 2003)

"The Abominable Dr Phibes" and "Theater of Blood"

Vincent Price is the master!


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 12, 2003)

*Ooh*

I just thought of another one: The Prophecy. I just love Christopher Walken.   And Viggo Mortenson did an amazing job as Lucifer.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 12, 2003)

I just saw The Prophecy (or God's Secret Army as it was known in 
the rest of the world) a few days ago. I liked it very much. Are the 
sequals any good?


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 12, 2003)

*prophecy sequels*

From what I remember, Prophecy II wasn't that great, but it's been a few years so I can't remember for sure. But I'm pretty confident that it isn't as good as the original. I've never seen Prophecy III, but I hear it doesn't have Christopher Walken in it very much, so that's at least one strike against it.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Jun 13, 2003)

Mannequin – I never went through the “girls have cooties” phase that most guys apparently go through. I always wanted a girlfriend; unfortunately the girls that age thought all guys had cooties. No luck there. So the concept of creating a beautiful woman who would love you for being a slacker and a f**k-up was pretty appealing. I fell in love with the movie the minute I saw it. It helped that I had a dream a few years before the movie came out that was amazingly similar plot-wise. It ain’t Shakespeare, but I didn’t care. 

Charlie’s Angels – I can’t watch this movie and not smile. Not to mention the amount of eye-candy. I’m hoping the sequel is more of the same. There’s nothing wrong with a movie that is specifically designed to let you feel good while vegging out.

The first TMNT movie – They didn’t abuse the comics too badly in this one. The 2nd movie was a crime against humanity and the 3rd was a half-hearted apology for the 2nd.

Ahh. Well that’s it for guilty pleasures unless you count any movie whose title starts with Cannonball Run… 

The 13th Warrior – It’s amazing how many people can’t stand this movie.

The Ninth Gate – Yeah, it is a slow movie. I like it anyway. It would make a pretty interesting campaign in D20 Modern or D&D for PCs of a morally ambiguous nature.

The Mummy and The Mummy Returns – I wanted to dislike these for some reason, but after I got DSS The Mummy was on constantly and I found myself really enjoying it. Aside from the fact that Rachel Weisz is lovely, Fraser’s two-gun adventurer is great.

Baron Munchausen – Wow, that takes me back…

Mmm, Metropolis.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 13, 2003)

TNT was showing *Circle of Iron* this AM (06/13/2003).  Missed most of but I hope they show it again!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 13, 2003)

Another favorite of mine:

*Creepshow*

Just got it at Best Buy in a $12 *Creepshow*/*Altered States* DVD 2-pack.

After all, Father's Day is this weekend.

"It's Father's Day and I want my cake!"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2003)

> *The first TMNT movie – They didn’t abuse the comics too badly in this one. The 2nd movie was a crime against humanity and the 3rd was a half-hearted apology for the 2nd.*




Huh.  Loved the first one, hated the second one, and so never bothered with the third one.  I'd heard it was worse than number two.

I'm going to nominate *Battle Beyond the Stars*.

[sigh]  When I was very young, I saw *She-Ra, Princess of Power*.  For years, I remembered it as being fantastic.

Then, maybe ten years later, I saw it again.

Oh dear.  Some illusions aren't meant to be interacted with 

-Hyp.


----------



## Wayside (Jun 21, 2003)

Queen of the Damned has been on HBO lately, so I have to add that to the list.  It was pretty bad but I see it in an almost Army of Darkness like light.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 21, 2003)

Hmm this is easy. Bachelor Party with Tom Hanks. Its still a silly, midless 80's party flick, but Tom Hanks is funny in it and its got Adrian Zmed and Tawny Kitaen, which can only be bonuses.


----------



## Skade (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, so here are some of my more odd faves:

Cemetary Man- possibly the most surreal horror-love story ever made.  It was an italian movie, made with English dialouge, and was about a grave digger who ends up falling in love with a corpse.  I've simplified things, but it gets very funny, very gruesome, and most disturbing.  Loved it.

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone, starring Molly Ringwald in her second feature role.  It was originally in 3-D, and was the first 3-D movie I ever saw.  I was scarred for life, forcing me into an early existence of bad sci-fi movies and brat pack flicks.


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2003)

I must have really bad taste in movies 

I liked 

Dune
All of the Beastmaster movies
Dungeons and Dragons
Scorpion King
Adventures in Baysitting
Anti Trust
TMNT 
UHF
Adventures in Baby Sititing
The Goonies
Spacehunter


heck more than 3/4 of the films mentioned here---


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't believe someone got this on here before me:

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid.  Very good spoof done by Steve Martin.  

I'm surprised by some of your movies.  Some of them made a lot of money and are considered popular (Mummy, e.g.).  I'd hardly consider them dead/panned films.

I also enjoyed Willow.  I always look for it in the used DVD section of the various stores.  If I'm not mistaken, not a univerally loved or large money-making movie.


----------



## kengar (Jun 23, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *I think the problem with [Mystery Men], along with Galaxy Quest, is that people that aren't familiar with the source material (comics, or in GQ's case Star Trek) just didn't get it. My group of friends are divided 50%/50% over the quality of MM into those who read superhero comics and liked it and those that don't read
> superhero comics and didn't like it.
> *




I guess it's because my friends are all comic/trek geeks since everyone I know who saw MM & GQ loved them!

All my oddball faves are already listed here. 

-Buckaroo Banzai (see my ENWorld title). Still waiting for the World Crime League.

-BTLC (see my sig) 

-Mystery Men

-Joe v. the Volcano. A much deeper movie than most people give it credit for. (up until he awakens post-moonrise)

-I'll also throw in Dogma. Many people I know couldn't get past what they perceived as "God-bashing." I thought it was a well-done movie and thought-provoking


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> *
> -I'll also throw in Dogma. Many people I know couldn't get past what they perceived as "God-bashing." I thought it was a well-done movie and thought-provoking *



Personally, I've never seen how it's supposed to be 'Gawd Bashing'
 really. It gives the nicest look at Gawd I've ever seen in a movie. 
Usually, in most movies with Gawd in it, he's a real prick. Here, 
he/she's a really nice guy/gal.

'Church Bashing', maybe.


----------



## theburningman (Jun 24, 2003)

_The 13th Warrior_ .  Didn't make a whole lot of money, and the only critic who gave it any love was Owen Gleiberman in _Entertainment Weekly_.

I just think it's pretty much a perfect little balls-to-the-wall adventure movie.

Now if they'd just let us see a director's cut from John McTiernan.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2003)

> *Now if they'd just let us see a director's cut from John McTiernan. *




You know, I used to think that too...

There were a lot of little discontinuities, and unfinished threads, and I left the movie thinking "They must have cut a few scenes", either from the final cut of the film, or from the book when they adapted it.

And then I read the book.  It's just as discontinuous!  Crichton wrote it as though it were based on fragmentary documents, salvaged scraps of journals, etc... so it's not _supposed_ to track like a story where all the loose ends are tied up.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 24, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *
> Personally, I've never seen how it's supposed to be 'Gawd Bashing'
> really. It gives the nicest look at Gawd I've ever seen in a movie.
> Usually, in most movies with Gawd in it, he's a real prick. Here,
> ...




To some folks, that's the same thing.  



			
				Wayside said:
			
		

> *
> Queen of the Damned has been on HBO lately, so I have to add that to the list. It was pretty bad but I see it in an almost Army of Darkness like light.*




Nuts to that.  Raimi and Campbell were *trying* to be funny.  It's OK to like Queen of the Damned on it's own merit, but don't ever compare it to the GREATEST FILM EVER.

BTW, anyone see that Army of Darkness Director's Cut DVD?  Atrocious.  They actually removed the "Good?  Bad?  I'm the one with the gun" line.  And the "original" ending didn't do to much for me, especially since it doesn't have the whole "Hail to the king, baby" thing.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 24, 2003)

WHAT?!? No 'Hail to the King, baby!'

That's just... evil.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 24, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> *-BTLC (see my sig) *




BTLC?



			
				Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *
> Personally, I've never seen how it's supposed to be 'Gawd Bashing' really.*




It wasn't, problem was it didn't conform to certain people view on the subject and that's a no-no. Plus it's a touchy subject over in these parts so any mention may cause a problem if it's not overtly favorable.


----------



## kengar (Jun 24, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTLC?
> 
> *




Big Trouble in Little China. John Carpenter's finest hour (and a half  )


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 24, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *TNT was showing Circle of Iron this AM (06/13/2003).  Missed most of but I hope they show it again! *




Circle of Iron was a _very_ cool flick.  Always one of my underappreciated favorites.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 25, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Big Trouble in Little China. John Carpenter's finest hour (and a half  ) *




Now that I've heard of, BTLC not so much.


----------

